# Senior moment: who was the deceased EV guy builder of battery storage?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I was trying to remember his name. Located in Missouri, he used salvage battery packs in his facility storage products.

Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jack Rickard?


----------

